# Sunday 5th Of June.



## Lecterfan (4/5/11)

Hi all,

Sunday 5th June will be the next B.A.R. shindig. 

This won't be a brewday, but more an excuse to catch up, taste some different beers, talk sh*t and check out as many of billygoat's holiday snaps from English breweries as we can!

Once again there will be some beer served through the hand pump(s).


This is a good chance to meet some like-minded brewers and get some feedback on your beer(s).

Please PM billygoat for further details.
:beer:


----------



## vic13 (5/5/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sunday 5th June will be the next B.A.R. shindig.
> 
> ...


----------



## vic13 (5/5/11)

Sorry bout that, a blank reply, and I am not drinking !!!!!!!!!!!

Another meeting, brilliant, we can probably taste some of the schofferhoffer I made at the last brewday, see i can still say it, maybe I can't spell it, but I can say it.



Cheers


----------



## mesa99 (6/5/11)

vic13 said:


> Sorry bout that, a blank reply, and I am not drinking !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Another meeting, brilliant, we can probably taste some of the schofferhoffer I made at the last brewday, see i can still say it, maybe I can't spell it, but I can say it.
> 
> ...



You might be able to say Schofferhoffer still, but can you say Weihenstephan yet  ? 

Awesome to be meeting again, last time was good fun. This date suits me, and hopefully I'll have a Cal Lager ready for sampling on the day.

Cheers


----------



## Lecterfan (6/5/11)

vic13 said:


> schofferhoffer




I've been giggling about that all week... :lol: , my gf got sick of me saying it on the drive back to my joint haha... I don't know what it is or how to say it but I'll drink it.

I think I'll swap a longneck of vic45's porter for two grolsch bottles of my black wheat thing. I know he'll read this at some stage...

I might have an ESB by then, if not I'll bring a few more of the TTLL's mk1 and 2 (bearing in mind mk1 is being kept aside as my possible case swap beer in July so it is for sampling, not quaffing).


----------



## vic45 (6/5/11)

Lecterfan said:


> t.
> 
> I think I'll swap a longneck of vic45's porter for two grolsch bottles of my black wheat thing. I know he'll read this at some stage...



Do you mean the Robust Porter we had on handpump or the one I had in bottles?

Either way I think we can work something out :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Lecterfan (6/5/11)

vic45 said:


> Do you mean the Robust Porter we had on handpump or the one I had in bottles?
> 
> Either way I think we can work something out :icon_chickcheers:




1 of each and then I can work out what I meant retrospectively...while sipping on a shoffenroffenborffenMchoffen....


----------



## wakkatoo (7/5/11)

Caught up with Lecterfern today and found out about this day. At this stage I'll be there, will bring a couple of bottles of my schwarzbier and possibly some leftover sweet stout in a keg. A pm has made its way to you Billygoat!

p.s am I allowed to bring some photos of my belgian visit?


----------



## mesa99 (8/5/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Please PM billygoat for further details.



haha, released I PM'd you. PM'd sent to billygoat now


----------



## Lecterfan (8/5/11)

mesa99 said:


> haha, released I PM'd you. PM'd sent to billygoat now



Yea I got that - I just thought you were being a sharing human being and ccd it to me or something haha...

Have any of the BAR blokes got any yeast reserves put aside? I have a first gen (from the smack pack) 1968 that I could probably farm out...anyone else?


----------



## Millet Man (12/5/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Yea I got that - I just thought you were being a sharing human being and ccd it to me or something haha...
> 
> Have any of the BAR blokes got any yeast reserves put aside? I have a first gen (from the smack pack) 1968 that I could probably farm out...anyone else?


If you ever want a jug full of W34/70 or US05/S04 blend, I have it on tap 

Good to see some local activity happening and would love to come along to a day at sometime for a coldie, but I haven't made a "home brew" for at least a year or more! Might just have to bring some Rat to share.

On that note I'll post up my kegging gear for sale soon as it is just gathering dust and could be put to better use. I have a fermenting fridge (takes 2 x 25 lt), 2 x temperature controllers (heating and cooling), 3 tap serving fridge with 4 outlet gas manifold (holds 4 kegs), 6 x 19 lt kegs, counter pressure bottle filler, other bits and pieces etc... moving house next week and will get it all together for sale soon...let me know if there is any interest...

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Lecterfan (13/5/11)

Millet Man said:


> If you ever want a jug full of W34/70 or US05/S04 blend, I have it on tap
> 
> Good to see some local activity happening and would love to come along to a day at sometime for a coldie, but I haven't made a "home brew" for at least a year or more! Might just have to bring some Rat to share.
> 
> ...




Gday Andrew - I would be interested in picking up some bits and pieces depending on price (full time Uni student). I dropped in to Creswick Road early last summer, met you and said gday (not sure if you remember).

I regularly buy a 6pack of your brown ale, although as we discussed on the day, the older recipe was slightly more to my taste.

It'd be great if you could come along some time and have a yarn (and several beers).


I might grab a jug of your ale blend and give that a go in a porter!


----------



## billygoat (16/5/11)

Just bumping this thread to remind anyone in the Ballarat region, or anywhere else for that matter, that we will have a get together on the 5th June at Lal Lal. It will be an informal gathering of brewers to taste, swap, drink, spill, swap ideas etc of all things homebrew.
If you want to know any details PM me or any of the Ballarat brewers on this thread.
Cheers
Billygoat


----------



## mesa99 (17/5/11)

Anyone in the Buninyong contingent driving that could offer a fellow brewer a lift out and back? You know save the earth an all that 

I'll be bringing some more Porter like last time and a California Lager.


----------



## Lecterfan (17/5/11)

mesa99 said:


> Anyone in the Buninyong contingent driving that could offer a fellow brewer a lift out and back? You know save the earth an all that
> 
> I'll be bringing some more Porter like last time and a California Lager.




...err, yes anyone in the Buninyong area willing to give more than just one person a lift let me know. I can get to Buninyong easily enough. I'm not going to pretend that I'm being environmentally friendly, I just want to drink billygoat's beer.

There is the outside chance that the Creswick representative and I might get to Buninyong from my place together but would love a lift from there...

Anyway, nothing is finalised, but if someone can do a lift from (and then back to) Buninyong then maybe something can be worked out??? 

We'll wait and see what happens...

edit: I'll bring whatever is new and bottled between now and then! Should be at least one ESB attempt, a longneck of schwarz and a longneck of my 1469+GP beer for Billygoat to try.


----------



## wakkatoo (17/5/11)

err, yes, um, ahem, well as the Creswick B.A.R Representitive I can confirm that I will be in attendance. Lecterfern has reserved 1 seat and I'm happy to be designated driver for the day - will need to save myself so I can drown my sorrows later that night when my Saints will not doubt get pumped by collingwood 

Won't cost you fuel money, just a bottle of your finest for me to enjoy later on  . Three more seats available. Can pick up from Creswick, Lecterferns place or Buninyong.

Thats a fair trade, isnt it?

oh, and what time?


----------



## Lecterfan (17/5/11)

wakkatoo said:


> err, yes, um, ahem, well as the Creswick B.A.R Representitive I can confirm that I will be in attendance. Lecterfern has reserved 1 seat and I'm happy to be designated driver for the day - will need to save myself so I can drown my sorrows later that night when my Saints will not doubt get pumped by collingwood
> 
> Won't cost you fuel money, just a bottle of your finest for me to enjoy later on  . Three more seats available. Can pick up from Creswick, Lecterferns place or Buninyong.
> 
> Thats a fair trade, isnt it?




My girlfriend has offered to drive us from my joint to Buninyong..sorry, I didn't mean to imply that I expected you to pick me up on the way!!! That is why I was saying that "...There is the outside chance that the Creswick representative and I might get to Buninyong _from my place together but would love a lift from there_...
..." ...but if you would rather commandeer the whole thing that's fine also :icon_chickcheers: .

The trip to Lal Lal is heaps quicker for us if we DON'T go to Buninyong (like it will make maybe 15-20 mins difference each way), but that is entirely your call amigo...


----------



## herbo (17/5/11)

I'm in. Had better do some brewing this week!


----------



## billygoat (17/5/11)

What time do you blokes want to kick off?
I was thinking about 1pm.


----------



## herbo (17/5/11)

billygoat said:


> What time do you blokes want to kick off?
> I was thinking about 1pm.



1pm sounds good to me


----------



## wakkatoo (17/5/11)

Lecterfan said:


> My girlfriend has offered to drive us from my joint to Buninyong..sorry, I didn't mean to imply that I expected you to pick me up on the way!!! That is why I was saying that "...There is the outside chance that the Creswick representative and I might get to Buninyong _from my place together but would love a lift from there_...
> ..." ...but if you would rather commandeer the whole thing that's fine also :icon_chickcheers: .
> 
> The trip to Lal Lal is heaps quicker for us if we DON'T go to Buninyong (like it will make maybe 15-20 mins difference each way), but that is entirely your call amigo...



Ahh, had forgotten about that! Okay, my previous offer has been revised: Happy to pick any one up from Creswick to Lecterferns place  
Will take you up on the offer Lecterfern!


----------



## vic45 (17/5/11)

Mrs vic45 has offered to drop off and then pick us up when she gets that special text message that makes no sense at all.

Billygoat, I've put aside a longneck or two of Tonys bright ale.

There is also some Brown Porter, the remains of the keg of Robust Porter from vic13's brewday and the APA I bottled sunday.

And then there is the ESB we brewed at vic13's, the Mild and Hefeweizen I brewed on Sunday.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Lecterfan (18/5/11)

vic45 said:


> Mrs vic45 has offered to drop off and then pick us up when she gets that special text message that makes no sense at all.
> 
> Billygoat, I've put aside a longneck or two of Tonys bright ale.
> 
> ...



Ok - are we going to have enough room though? It sounds like EVERYONE will be getting to Buninyong and wanting a lift haha...me, wakkatoo, mesa99...then there's yourself and Vic13 and not sure what Herbo's plans are... We might need to revise this arrangement.


Also, just to be a PITA I'll need to be heading back by 6/6.30pmish at the latest if I'm expecting to then get a lift back from Buninyong to Brown Hill...


----------



## vic45 (18/5/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Ok - are we going to have enough room though? It sounds like EVERYONE will be getting to Buninyong and wanting a lift haha...me, wakkatoo, mesa99...then there's yourself and Vic13 and not sure what Herbo's plans are... We might need to revise this arrangement.
> 
> 
> Also, just to be a PITA I'll need to be heading back by 6/6.30pmish at the latest if I'm expecting to then get a lift back from Buninyong to Brown Hill...




Ok, at this stage we have in our car, me, messa and my B.I.L. brewer.

So that means we have one spare seat.

Whoever wants it, let me know.

Billygoats is only 8 minutes from here, and I will be back before 6.


----------



## Lecterfan (20/5/11)

Ok, Wakkatoo and I are sorted out...I have extended my offer to Herbo also.

I might bring a few litres of one of my recent beers in a larger container in the hope we can run it through a hand pump for a taste - is that cool fellas?


----------



## colonel (20/5/11)

OK, I may as well ask the question.

Is there anyone coming from east of Lal Lal? As in Ballan or Myrniong?

If there is, let me know, and we'll see if there's a way we can car pool.


----------



## billygoat (28/5/11)

I thought we would kick off at 1pm next Sunday. I will email/ring anyone who doesn't know where I live and give them directions. I will have a bit of a barby going and if you want to bring snacks, potato chips etc, feel free. Make sure you bring your best brews along. Anyone else who is interested, send me a message.
Cheers


----------



## billygoat (2/6/11)

Bumpity Bump
Just a reminder about this Sunday, kick off at 1pm at my place. If anyone is unsure where I live, send me a message. I will light the BBQ early so we have plenty in our stomachs to soak up the ales.
If anyone else in the Ballarat area is keen to come along and meet other Ballarat brewers, get in touch with me.
Cheers
Billygoat


----------



## Lecterfan (2/6/11)

I've got 7L of english ale (3 varieties) and one longneck of schwarz for everyone to try.

Yum! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## vic45 (2/6/11)

Might be coolish on Sunday so I'll bring some longnecks of Robust Porter, just in case the keg runs out.

Or those old Beer Engine thingys break down h34r:


----------



## mesa99 (3/6/11)

Hopefully the skies are clear and the sun can shine like mid week.

I'm still coming but will be an hour or so late.


----------



## herbo (3/6/11)

Beers sound good guys. I've got a couple of the German 9 litre kegs on the go filled with a Kolsch and a very aromatic American Pale (home grown Cascade aroma). Will bring those and a soda stream bottle for dispensing. Might be able to find a bottle of Saison as well.

Still working out the transport thing. Should be able to get the mrs to drive me out with the mobile kegerator on board so need the ute! I think she'll be right to pick me up as well.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/6/11)

herbo said:


> Beers sound good guys. I've got a couple of the German 9 litre kegs on the go filled with a Kolsch and a very aromatic American Pale (home grown Cascade aroma). Will bring those and a soda stream bottle for dispensing. Might be able to find a bottle of Saison as well.
> 
> Still working out the transport thing. Should be able to get the mrs to drive me out with the mobile kegerator on board so need the ute! I think she'll be right to pick me up as well.




Nice one - let me know if you would rather do the halfway thing from brown hill with Wakkatoo and me or whatever...


----------



## billygoat (3/6/11)

If anyone gets stuck for a lift home, they can always stay the night as long as they leave my goats alone. I don't have to work Monday so I'll be up for a drink.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/6/11)

billygoat said:


> If anyone gets stuck for a lift home, they can always stay the night as long as they leave my goats alone. I don't have to work Monday so I'll be up for a drink.




I'd love to but the magistrate said I cannot be within 100m of a goat after having more than 6 pints...I still have to pay for the last goats counselling...


----------



## wakkatoo (3/6/11)

I think the goats are safe, as far as I'm aware we are all Victorian ;-)


----------



## mesa99 (5/6/11)

Great day fella's.. Thanks to Billygoat for hosting and thanks to Vic45 for the ride home.

Impressive setup out Billygoat way. Good beers tasted from all camps. Loving it!

Mesa


----------



## colonel (5/6/11)

Agreed!
Good day, good beers, good sausages, and good to meet some new beer zealots!
Thanks Billygoat.

Colonel





mesa99 said:


> Great day fella's.. Thanks to Billygoat for hosting and thanks to Vic45 for the ride home.
> 
> Impressive setup out Billygoat way. Good beers tasted from all camps. Loving it!
> 
> Mesa


----------



## Lecterfan (5/6/11)

Beer is good. Chips are good. Small dogs are good. Free glasses are good. My gf is wonderful for driving. Beer is best.
Great to see everyone!


----------



## mesa99 (5/6/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Beer is good. Chips are good. Small dogs are good. Free glasses are good.



Had a few eh? :drinks: 

I can't talk.. hehe. Me too,


----------



## herbo (5/6/11)

Yep, great day today, just arrived home, weather has turned a bit nasty but made it home safe.

Great beers and great hosting by Billygoat. Already looking forward to the next meet and the confirmation of the beer for all to brew. Better get back to the beer sipping right now, still thirsty


----------



## Lecterfan (5/6/11)

:lol:


----------



## billygoat (6/6/11)

Thanks to everyone for coming out yesterday and making it a good day. Someone has left a glass behind and there is also 6 full Grolsch bottles in the fridge and 2 empty ones. Who do they belong to and what beer is in the full ones? I will get the empties back to the owner.
Cheers


----------



## Beastie (6/6/11)

billygoat said:


> Thanks to everyone for coming out yesterday and making it a good day. Someone has left a glass behind and there is also 6 full Grolsch bottles in the fridge and 2 empty ones. Who do they belong to and what beer is in the full ones? I will get the empties back to the owner.
> Cheers




Thanks for great time Billygoat. Nice to meet up with everybody for the first time. Just a shame I had to drive and was unable to research all the fantastic beers in more depth. 

The Grolsch are mine, your welcome to drink them if you are game enough. They are meant to be a wheat beer.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/6/11)

Beastie said:


> Thanks for great time Billygoat. Nice to meet up with everybody for the first time. Just a shame I had to drive and was unable to research all the fantastic beers in more depth.
> 
> The Grolsch are mine, your welcome to drink them if you are game enough. They are meant to be a wheat beer.




Yes thanks again Billygoat...I took a glass, but if I'd known there were takeaways in the fridge I would have grabbed some of them too hahaha!!!


----------



## billygoat (6/6/11)

Cheers Beastie, I'll drink them and get the empties back to you.


----------



## vic45 (6/6/11)

I left the glass, but it's not mine.

I picked it up on the table after Kirks res.

Thanks for a great day yesterday too.


----------



## vic13 (8/6/11)

Thanks Billygoat, I had a great day aswell, loved the BBQ well done !!


----------

